# We are looking for someone to test a new jig that does mortise or dowels



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

This jig is not on the market yet would like to find someone near Austin Or San Antonio Tx 
That does a lot of either

Larry


----------



## mountainaxe (Jul 17, 2011)

What kind of jig? Can you post photos?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Send me a PM and I can help you.


----------

